# Chauncey Billups weighs the Nuggets' needs and wishes



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> OAKLAND, Calif. — Arguably the greatest talent in Nuggets' history could be traded.
> 
> The Nuggets' coach, who has a .616 winning percentage with Denver, is in the last year of his contract.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/nuggets/ci_16676578


----------



## Goodtymes (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd move Afflalo... Gary Forbes the rookie out of Massachusetts & J.R. Smith can fill that void. 

Carmelo will eventually get traded ... I'd go with the Derrick Favors trade.... seems to be the best offer on the table 

If management decides to get nothing in return for Carmelo ... this team should make it to the conference championship game ... they are flat out that talented


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

They do need to start rebuilding this team. On top of the Carmelo issue, J.R. Smith has been having off the court issues and he was supposedly on the trade block this summer. Compound those problems, with the fact that Nene is injury-prone and Billups is aging, and you get a franchise that needs to move in a new direction.


----------



## richhobo89 (Nov 29, 2010)

kbdullah said:


> They do need to start rebuilding this team. On top of the Carmelo issue, J.R. Smith has been having off the court issues and he was supposedly on the trade block this summer. Compound those problems, with the fact that Nene is injury-prone and Billups is aging, and you get a franchise that needs to move in a new direction.


I seriously whole-heartedly agree with this statement. 

Chauncey's numbers are the only thing solid about this team. 

JR has huge off-court problems and isn't a great team player. 

I hope the Nuggets get something out of Carmelo before the break cause if he walks away and leaves nothing, then Denver will be rebuilding for sure. 

Nene is solid but VERY injury prone and with Birdman, I can't even begin to start. 

Afflalo I believe is a great talent on the team, but he needs the support that no one can give him.

I also have high expectations from Harrington as well.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Actually, aren't Chauncey's numbers pretty dreadful this season?


----------

